# Medical Fitness Requirement



## Ommich (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all ! 

*Circumstances:*
I am a resident of Pakistan and currently is working here
I want to move gulf for higher salary packages
Currently I got a job in Saudia Arabia.
In my medical test here in Pakistan as a part of visa processing. 
I am diagnosed for Syphilis, both tests VDRL & TPHA are reactive.
So I am declared UNFIT to work in Saudi Arabia.
I have consulted my doctor and treatment will start today.
I hope things will be fine soon.

I explored internet and came to know the following facts,

1. Syphilis can be cured with a treatment and I can be fine in months having initial stage. In 3rd and 4th stage Syphilis it takes longer time to get negative VDRL and TPHA result.

2. Syphilis even after treatment show positive in VDRL test when even it is negative in TPHA. 

*My Questions:*

1. Is there any Gulf Country where I can go even if I have Syphilis?

2. After treatment and getting fine medically, if in case, my VDRL will still show reactive/ positive, can I go to any Gulf Country? Or I can just be decleared medically FIT for all the Gulf countries when only its totally VDRL will be totally negative (I am asking because in some cases VDRL show positive even after treatment throughout the life)

Please advise ! 

Thanks and warm regards for all the participants in the discussion


----------



## Wasifmeh010 (5 mo ago)

Ommich said:


> Hi all !
> 
> *Circumstances:*
> I am a resident of Pakistan and currently is working here
> ...


Hi! May I Please know what happens to you all these time? Please


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Wasifmeh010 said:


> Hi! May I Please know what happens to you all these time? Please


The original post was 9 years ago so unlikely the poster will respond.


----------

